# New Misting Option: EXO-TERRA Monsoon



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Has Anyone Actually seen the Exo-Terra Monsoon RS400 High-pressure Misting System 
Part Number PT-2495

Seen Here 
Exo-Terra Monsoon RS400 High-pressure Misting System

Ad states 
The Exo Terra® Monsoon RS400 is a programmable rainfall system suitable for all types of terrariums and greenhouses. It helps maintain optimal humidity by generating precipitation at programmed intervals, the duration and frequency of which can be easily adjusted depending on the type of animal or plant housed. Frequent rainfall helps stimulate breeding behaviour, and is a necessity when housing live tropical plants such as Bromeliads, orchids, mosses, etc.


•
Programmable rainfall unit for terrariums and greenhouses

•
Easy to install on any type of terrarium or greenhouse

•
Multiple nozzle applications (up to 8!)

• Large 4 liter (1 gallon) reservoir


The system can be programmed to rain multiple times per 24-hour cycle, for time periods ranging from one second to two hours. The large 4 liter (1 gallon) reservoir ensures continuous operation for several days without the need for refilling (ideal for vacations!), and the reservoir can be easily replenished without needing to uninstall the entire system.

The Exo Terra
® Monsoon RS400 comes with two easy-to-install nozzles, but the system can be extended to accommodate up to 8 nozzles, making it ideal for multiple terrariums. The rain produced by these specially designed nozzles is extremely fine, creating a mist-like effect in the terrarium or greenhouse, and the extra long tubing makes it possible to conceal the unit in a storage area or under the terrarium in a cabinet. An optional remote control unit will be available to purchase at appoximately $11.99.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

looks pretty cool. it's too bad it doesn't have a larger tank.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hmmmm....LIKE.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree.
I could not get the pictures to enlarge to get a better view of the Components.

How easily can the accessories be purchased?
What Accessories will be stocked most?
What type of Hose does it Use?
How Much hose comes with it?
How Compatible with it be with existing systems?
What type of Misting Head?
How Adjustable are they?

I was Hoping that someone at a Show has seen it in use


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like the intake is just a tube hanging down from the top assembly. You could build an egg crate box or rig something up pretty easily it looks like and set it in a 5gal bucket or something to increase the capacity. Could probably extend the hose if needed also and still get enough suction. Looks pretty slick. 

Would be good for a rack of small tanks that just need a real short misting each day to keep up humidity, especially if you are low on extra space...or good if you just have 1 or 2 large vivs and have no where to hide a big bucket. I'd rather have that thing sitting in view then a 5gal paint bucket from home depot. The $99 isn't to bad especially when you consider it has a built in seconds timer and Marty's starter kit cost the same price, and doesn't include the timer...but if this thing goes up to $150ish and can't be had for a C-note or less again any time soon that makes it much less competitive in my book.

The stream looks a little dense like it doesn't spread out much, which may or may not be an issue for some. I wonder if it drips much after shut off? In All, If it stays around the same price and is reliable looks like a decent deal especially if it is actually as easy to increase the reservoir as I think it would be. Didn't sound to loud from the video to me. Would be especially good for people who look at the components of a regular system and are intimidated or just want something really easy and quick to set up for a couple tanks. 

I might recommended it to my friends who gave me that 35hex tank/stand to turn into a viv for them. I think I could fit that thing in the stand pretty easy and it might be easier for them to operate then a regular system since they are noobs  It is nice to see more vivarium products hitting the market. Their new nano light for the 8x8x12 viv isn't a bad deal for $20...It is hard to get a small single bulb fixture for much less then that unless you make your own or use a dome light which looks like crap.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I saw one at the tinlet park narbc show. The mist was pretty coarse and it dripped a lot after it shut off.it was a fancy packaging job vs a mist king system but I wasn't very impressed with the performance


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

Subscribed...interested in more feedback from those who have seen it. Saw the email last night from black jungle and got excited...but from the sounds so far, it isn't as impressive as it looks?!?!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

spottedcircus said:


> I saw one at the tinlet park narbc show. The mist was pretty coarse and it dripped a lot after it shut off.it was a fancy packaging job vs a mist king system but I wasn't very impressed with the performance


Any chance you know what comes with it?

I also agree that it is nice to see more products hit the Market.

Their advantage over MistKing is they are Market Available. I have never seen MistKing in any Store. Although Many Online places sells them. I know it is hard to believe but there are more people involved in Herps and Amphibian than we see online shopping.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Venomos said:


> Subscribed...interested in more feedback from those who have seen it. Saw the email last night from black jungle and got excited...but from the sounds so far, it isn't as impressive as it looks?!?!



I looked at their own site and could not find it either. I got the same email and it also excited me a little. As I am in a Market to set up a misting system.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

jpstod said:


> Any chance you know what comes with it?
> 
> I also agree that it is nice to see more products hit the Market.
> 
> Their advantage over MistKing is they are Market Available. I have never seen MistKing in any Store. Although Many Online places sells them. I know it is hard to believe but there are more people involved in Herps and Amphibian than we see online shopping.


That is a good point. Its not like up till now you could walk into petco/petsmart and find a decent misting system, or even a seconds timer...So I see this as potentially a good thing for the hobby. More advanced people may wanna opt for a mist king or something most of the time, but I see niches this could fill nicely even for experienced people, such as needing a misting system for a single or just a few tanks and having limited space for a reservoir or not having a place to hide a reservoir without it looking tacky or at all.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats the cool thing....more directly related exotic animal products on the market and mainstream.

That means, more hobbyists......more advances in the hobby.

It's like how the front opening viv went "mainstream America". The Europeans have been using them for years and years but for some reason, the backward Americans were using fishey tanks until fairly recently. The front opening vivs are now status quo for our hobby and at least 2 major companies produce many varieties and most all major U.S pet stores carry them.

I like the "portability" possiblity of this Exo system.....medium sized and really nicely self contained and quick to set up, take down and move around.

If priced and marketed right.....it could be the next big HUGE advance for the mainstream hobby....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Philsuma said:


> Thats the cool thing....more directly related exotic animal products on the market and mainstream.
> 
> That means, more hobbyists......more advances in the hobby.
> 
> ...


Exactly....I really hope its stays around the $100 range (or much cheaper). At that price I may give it a shot when I can afford it. Many of my tanks are spaced out in my home so having one system isn't really an option for me without running a ton of line everywhere. 

As for front opening vivs, I wish they'd go with a more dartfrog friendly/ff proof design with a mostly glass or acrylic top(or give us the option of screen vs glass, or even an adjustable option) and built in ventilation at the top top, not top front so that it doesn't obscure viewing and so we didn't have to tinker with them so much. They are a step in the right direction though. I especially like how zoomed was smart enough to use one pane of glass instead of double doors and the cord on their lights runs out the back middle out of view, instead of off the side like the exo-terra lights.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

I thought about it, but I am going to need more than 2 Heads and since I can not find the accessories like extra heads and hose. I will hold off for a MistKing system.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jpstod said:


> I thought about it, but I am going to need more than 2 Heads and since I can not find the accessories like extra heads and hose. I will hold off for a MistKing system.


I'm sure that it will either come with that option right away or soon after release

or

A modification won't be too hard.

Mistking will always have it's place but this is a different product serving another need.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Philsuma said:


> I'm sure that it will either come with that option right away or soon after release
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Well I don't see the accessories readily available so I don't want to purchase something I know will need to be enlarged and be at their mercy as to when I can do it. I know I need to have at least 24 Heads when I do Install the Mist systems. And I hate having to run around trying to find a way to monkey rig a system.. a part here a part there....I can do that already

The Need is the same for everyone..1 Tank or 1000 Tanks...It is just another Option.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jpstod said:


> Well I don't see the accessories readily available so I don't want to purchase something I know will need to be enlarged and be at their mercy as to when I can do it. I know I need to have at least 24 Heads when I do Install the Mist systems. And I hate having to run around trying to find a way to monkey rig a system.. a part here a part there....I can do that already
> 
> The Need is the same for everyone..1 Tank or 1000 Tanks...It is just another Option.


Fair enough.....don't buy it then.

I can't wait to see one up close though and put it through some tests and hope it hits a home run !


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

It looks sleek (push button built in timer), but like others stated it will not have the "fine" mist you get from a MistKing. So, on undrained tanks it will fill with water quickly (and drips due to no zip drip feature) and it isn't rated for nearly the amount of nozzles as a MistKing System. But, it should be half the price of a mistking system unless they attach Minimum Advertised Pricing...should be available late November.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Philsuma said:


> Fair enough.....don't buy it then.
> 
> I can't wait to see one up close though and put it through some tests and hope it hits a home run !


I am not discussing buying it or not. I am discussing the Options available and the readily availbility of the parts necessary to expand

We are discussing the performance of the system as seen by people.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I know I need to have at least 24 Heads when I do Install the Mist systems


Then you would need quite a few of these systems. I'd go with the advanced pump from MistKing.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

joshsfrogs said:


> It looks sleek (push button built in timer), but like others stated it will not have the "fine" mist you get from a MistKing. So, on undrained tanks it will fill with water quickly (and drips due to no zip drip feature) and it isn't rated for nearly the amount of nozzles as a MistKing System. But, it should be half the price of a mistking system unless they attach Minimum Advertised Pricing...should be available late November.


I take it that you have tested it?

If it's @ the 50 buck range, I don't care how many mods I have to do...I'll get it to not drip and I'll add more nozzles on my own....no problemo.

Nice.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I take it that you have tested it?


At NARBC...I forgot to mention that it is nearly silent.



> If it's @ the 50 buck range, I don't care how many mods I have to do...I'll get it to not drip and I'll add more nozzles on my own....no problemo.


The pricing we were given were "ballpark", but with the pricing we were given I'm guessing MSRP will be $120ish.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

joshsfrogs said:


> At NARBC...I forgot to mention that it is nearly silent.
> 
> 
> 
> The pricing we were given were "ballpark", but with the pricing we were given I'm guessing MSRP will be *$120ish*.


ok....houston....we have a problem.

That ain't gonna work....it'll die on the shelves. Guarenteed


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Eh "msrp" is manufacture's suggested retail price...which is usually a bit higher then what something actually sells for, so it may be in the $100 range give or take 10 bucks....we'll just have to see though. Might have to wait till a sale, or the price comes down like so often happens after a product has been out awhile.

Maybe petco will screw up mark it as an aquarium and put it in the dollar a gallon sale...1 buck for mistiing system with seconds timer, gallon reservoir and 2 nozzles. Works for me  Sold!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> Eh "msrp" is manufacturer's suggested retail price...which is usually a bit higher then what something actually sells for, so it may be in the $100 range give or take 10 bucks....we'll just have to see though. Might have to wait till a sale, or the price comes down like so often happens after a product has been out awhile.
> 
> Maybe petco will screw up mark it as an aquarium and put it in the dollar a gallon sale...1 buck for misting system with seconds timer, gallon reservoir and 2 nozzles. Works for me  Sold!


That depends on the product and the margin the manufacturers are looking for. In some cases(reef hobby) the manufacturer does dictate what the product can be sold for like Tunze, Ecotech, etc....They will not deal with retailers selling their products cheaper then what they say.....Hopefully in this case it doesn't happen....Looks like a pretty good product and could help bring people into the hobby if it is cheaper and less work to hook-up....


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

suggested retail is ... $154.99


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

jpstod said:


> suggested retail is ... $154.99


I saw it in Daytona...looked pretty slick and stylish at first, but as you would expect I didn't like many things about it...of course, take my opinion for what it's worth, I've been known to be a bit biased on this topic  

- nozzles are secured by a suction cup
- mist is more like a coarse spray and with about 30 degree angle. You can see it in the video how narrow the spray is. I would not call it mist. Pump doesn't produce enough pressure to atomize water into such fine mist.
- timer is lacking...it's a sort of a repeat cycle timer built in. ON cycle/Off cycle...Which means, every cycle is exactly the same 24/7. You can't program the time and duration. ie. on at 8am for 12 sec and on at 11:20 for 45 sec, etc. It just keeps going on and off
- there seemed to be more water coming from the nozzle when misting stopped than when it was misting
- Yes it does look better then the home depot bucket. 


on a flip side...look for a $99 *new* starter system. We should have it on the site in about a month with a much finer mist and included timer and should be able to run about 10 nozzles. It will be almost silent as well and the pump will be able to run wet or dry with no damage, even for extended periods of time...royal service after the purchase is also a given  


COMING SOON ...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

and of course if nothing else, competition will always lower everyones prices.

Win-Win no matter what.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Marty said:


> I saw it in Daytona...looked pretty slick and stylish at first, but as you would expect I didn't like many things about it...of course, take my opinion for what it's worth, I've been known to be a bit biased on this topic
> 
> - nozzles are secured by a suction cup
> - mist is more like a coarse spray and with about 30 degree angle. You can see it in the video how narrow the spray is. I would not call it mist. Pump doesn't produce enough pressure to atomize water into such fine mist.
> ...


Well if you're throwing in the seconds timer at that price I'm pretty much sold when I finally get around to getting one. The short comings of the exo-terra mean it just isn't as competitive as the new package you'll be offering for how/where I'll be using it at that price and especially not if they jack the price up to over $100. I'm still glad it is out there though, maybe it well help continue the trend towards more mainstream vivarium products, and I think it may have some niche uses even for more experienced people, though I suppose there is nothing stopping you from dropping Marty's pump in smaller nicer looking container


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

Marty said:


> on a flip side...look for a $99 *new* starter system. We should have it on the site in about a month with a much finer mist and included timer and should be able to run about 10 nozzles. It will be almost silent as well and the pump will be able to run wet or dry with no damage, even for extended periods of time...royal service after the purchase is also a given


Oh boy, that sounds tempting.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

Marty said:


> I saw it in Daytona...looked pretty slick and stylish at first, but as you would expect I didn't like many things about it...of course, take my opinion for what it's worth, I've been known to be a bit biased on this topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


figures...right after i ordered the $200 system for one large tank!! $&*^%&#!!*

AG


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

angry gary said:


> figures...right after i ordered the $200 system for one large tank!! $&*^%&#!!*
> 
> AG


I'll buy one and trade you for yours


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

jpstod said:


> I'll buy one and trade you for yours


AG - the pump you got is a real gem and extremely robust. Will give you years of service and will allow you to grow more as it supports higher flow rates.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Ah Come on Marty...you gonna ruin a sweet trade


----------



## bullseye (May 30, 2010)

Hey Marty, when is that new $99 starter system going to be available?


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Pumps are still being made right now. I'm thinking end of November, first week of December.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Marty said:


> on a flip side...look for a $99 *new* starter system. We should have it on the site in about a month with a much finer mist and included timer and should be able to run about 10 nozzles. It will be almost silent as well and the pump will be able to run wet or dry with no damage, even for extended periods of time...royal service after the purchase is also a given
> 
> 
> COMING SOON ...


I'm a little confused here. Are you saying that the seconds timer is included for $99. On your site it's saying it's additional.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

It will be on a new system that is coming out some time in December. System will be based on a smaller pump and will do around 10 nozzles.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Marty said:


> It will be on a new system that is coming out some time in December. System will be based on a smaller pump and will do around 10 nozzles.


Ok, thanks for your quick response


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Even if it was an equal product, I personally would rather support a sponsor. All but one of my orders for hobby related items have been through sponsors of this forum who actively contribute to the hobby; Junglebox, neherpetoculture, alphaprobreeders, hopefully soon mistking. It just makes more sense in my opinion to support those who have the same goals and will actually talk to about your order, as opposed to those who are only trying to gain a buck and consider you order number 1234. In fact I usually email and/or PM people who Im considering buying from to get an idea of how their business plan relates to the hobby. I have a feeling that Im not alone in this sentiment.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Marty said:


> It will be on a new system that is coming out some time in December. System will be based on a smaller pump and will do around 10 nozzles.


looking forward to purchasing one, can't wait!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone know if these are out yet? I haven't seen anything on the website.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, the local pet store has them


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

JaredJ said:


> Anyone know if these are out yet? I haven't seen anything on the website.


The monsoon or Marty's new value system? I just checked too...didn't see Marty's new system if that is what you mean. Maybe you have to ask about it and/or he just hasn't gotten around to updating the site yet or got the equipment in yet.


----------



## andyrawrs (Aug 16, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> The monsoon or Marty's new value system? I just checked too...didn't see Marty's new system if that is what you mean. Maybe you have to ask about it and/or he just hasn't gotten around to updating the site yet or got the equipment in yet.



Isn't this Marty's system?
MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
It's $99 but it doesn't have the timer.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

No, the Mistking system. The new $99 system with the timer. I think in November they were expecting them by Dec. Just wondering if they got pushed back again.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

andyrawrs said:


> Isn't this Marty's system?
> MistKing Misting Systems by Jungle Hobbies Ltd
> It's $99 but it doesn't have the timer.


Thats the old value system, the new one I think uses a different pump, maybe not, but either way he is throwing in the seconds timer with the new system for the 99 price, which is pretty sweet. Much better deal/quality then the monsoon IMO (from what I hear).


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

JaredJ said:


> No, the Mistking system. The new $99 system with the timer. I think in November they were expecting them by Dec. Just wondering if they got pushed back again.


Ya don't know, Marty would be the one to ask...maybe he'll chime in


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

My buddy owns a pet store only selling reptiles and amphibians. He sell only Exo-Terra products on his shelves. He just ordered a few of these for the store for retail and personal use. I am going to be getting one from him after he sets up one on display and I can see it work. If I like it I can get it at his cost. I will keep you all posted on what I think of the Exo-Terra Monsoon.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

rob65 said:


> My buddy owns a pet store only selling reptiles and amphibians. He sell only Exo-Terra products on his shelves. He just ordered a few of these for the store for retail and personal use. I am going to be getting one from him after he sets up one on display and I can see it work. If I like it I can get it at his cost. I will keep you all posted on what I think of the Exo-Terra Monsoon.


Rad, always nice to get more info and opinions  I think they'd be really nice option (even if less effective) for newbies who may not wanna deal with the multiple parts and some assembly required for other systems. I'd just like to see them come down on the price. To much for what I hear you get IMO...but getting them at a big discount may make them worth it to some...maybe even me  ...but I'm not that lucky ;(


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

ya im waiting to see when the new 99 one comes out.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Well Checked with the Local Petco and PetSmart as of Right Now they have absolutely no Idea if they will stock the system in store or any accessories. So It looks like only an Online Option for Us here in Wichita Falls Texas.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

We'll be stocking them @ minimum advertised prices as soon as they are released in the US.  We'll also have spare nozzles and the remotes, as well. After speaking with our Exo dealer - they are NOT quite available to retailers yet but they should be made available very soon. We're on the waiting list.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Ya don't know, Marty would be the one to ask...maybe he'll chime in


Chiming in....new systems are here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/63039-mistking-starter-system-99-99-a.html


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

MeiKVR6 said:


> We'll also have spare nozzles and the remotes, as well. After speaking with our Exo dealer - they are NOT quite available to retailers yet but they should be made available very soon. We're on the waiting list.


 They've been out for a couple weeks now. JoshsFrogs has had them for a bit.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Black Jungle was displaying one at the White Plains show today. They were running it non stop... it looked pretty good but the mist wasn't that fine and I'm pretty sure it was a little loud.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Mitch said:


> Black Jungle was displaying one at the White Plains show today. They were running it non stop... it looked pretty good but the mist wasn't that fine and I'm pretty sure it was a little loud.


Do you know how much they were selling them for?


----------



## TheOregonKid (Nov 25, 2010)

You can get the new Mist King starter system for a limited time for roughly the same price shipped. It beats out this unit in every stat. Unless you are deadset on having a mister that looks pretty I would pull the trigger and get the MistKing ASAP while the deal is still on. It supports twice the nozzles and the timer has programmable events instead of analog intervals. This is what sold me...plus the proven reputation. Just ordered my new MistKing yesterday.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> Do you know how much they were selling them for?


I think it was $100. That's what it is on their website: Exo-Terra Monsoon RS400 High-pressure Misting System


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Would it be a bad idea to just set it to continious spray and use a regular outlet timer you would use for pumps and lighting to scedule your mistings?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

steelyphil said:


> Would it be a bad idea to just set it to continious spray and use a regular outlet timer you would use for pumps and lighting to scedule your mistings?


Probably, since most common outlet timers don't do intervals shorter then about 15minutes which would completely flood your tank pretty quickly. The timer on the exo-terra and marty's mistking systems are a bit different I think but both do intervals of seconds...makes all the difference to have fine control like that.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Well, I meant if you used a seconds timer. I thought it might be bad for the electricals inside the controller it self, almost like a computer getting its power cord yanked out while running.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

steelyphil said:


> Well, I meant if you used a seconds timer. I thought it might be bad for the electricals inside the controller it self, almost like a computer getting its power cord yanked out while running.


Oh, not sure about that. Not sure how your setups are but I usually plug a power strip into the wall then mount my timers on that, or plug in the timer then plug a power strip into it...depends on what I'm running with that viv and trying to do, but either way it usually leaves me with a open wall socket so it may be best to just plug the exo-terra into that and work with its onboard timer unless it isn't possible for some reason, then maybe give your idea a go


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Yea, thats what I do with my modded humidifer/fogger. I just set it to on and plug it into the timer and the timer just doesn't give it electricity when I don't have it set to run.


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: EXO-TERRA Monsoon*

Hi folks 

I'm new to this board and even newer to Dendrobatids. So new, in fact, I have had a Exo-Terra terrarium set up for a year and haven't put any in.

However, I did set up an Exo-terra Monsoon RS400 yesterday in my tank, which I received from Black Jungle Terrarium Supply. They've been using these for over a month and it was exactly what I was looking for since I am frequently away for a week or two at a time.

All I can say is what the ad's offer, they deliver. It was a cinch to set up with both misters suction cupped to the inside walls. I have a foam back to the set up and this required a tiny bit of gouging with a knife blade to bring the flexible hoses in and through the built in slots at the top of the tank. 

The two program dials on the unit are so simple I had no trouble at all. And, they went on and off at the time I wanted. The nozzles in the tank can rotate 360°. When first tested the water came out as a stream, but it appears there was a bit of debris blocking the nozzle, but once removed, the spray comes out in a fine mist. I don't know if that's what dart frog people want, but the vegetation in my tank will appreciate my (former) lapses in watering.

The two nozzles meet at a Y-connector about three feet away. There is a five foot flexible hose (about the same diameter as aquarium tubing) that reaches from there to the control unit that sits on top of the reservoir.

One odd thing about the Monsoon. The company specs say (and at least a couple of people on this forum complained) that the reservoir holds a gallon of water. Imagine my surprise when I poured in a gallon of water and it did not come close to filling the reservoir. After a second gallon there was still room in the reservoir! I had to double check that I was actually using a gallon container to pour into the (very nifty self draining) fill hole in the unit. So, I don't know who in Exo-Terra was absent for math class that day, but you can be assured there is room for more than 2 gallons. 

As someone else here mentioned, there should be no reason you couldn't place the unit (the actual pump and controls are only 3.5" tall) on top of a five-gallon pail to give you more water. I haven't tried this, however (and don't anticipate the need).

The folks at Black Jungle told me about the extension (sold separately) of this unit to power of to six nozzles. I'm not sure if they have done this themselves, but if they haven't they probably will soon. The fine print on the box says the Monsoon RS400 can used for up to 8 nozzles, but based on their volumetric measurement ability, I'd be skeptical of this.

Anyway, I hope this might help. Looking forward to getting past my anxiety about getting some dart frogs into the tank!


----------

